# Happy birthday to me



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We'll it shouldn't matter 

But it does 

I want you all to wish me happy birthday 

I've got presents lined up from friends and family for tomorrow , I haven't opened them 

And a little party planned 

But I really want my friends on here 

To wish me happy birthday 

Icant invite you 

I wish I could 

You are so important to me 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Happy birthday Sandra, have a great day tomorrow with all your family, you need to be spoilt for the whole day.

Enjoy.

Paul.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Wishing you a Very Happy Birthday, Sandraccasion1:ccasion1:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope you have a very happy birthday, enjoy it.
All the best.
Brian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

From your Toy Boy! X

When I was a real "Toy Boy"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sandra,
May you have many more.
Jan.

See the dog as black and furry:laugh:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

This is the day, Happy birthday Sandra. I hope that you will get some special treatment today.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have a wonderful day Sandra, hope you are being looked after by the family today xx


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Happy birthday Sandra from one "golden oldie" to another.


Don


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sandra, all the best to you and say Hi to Albert for us.

Peter


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

SANDRA XXX


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Sandra - hope it was a good one


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've had a lovely day

Open house for friends and family 

Buffet and chips provided as an when

Ok I know

But I never rid myself of the idea that food is the lynchpin 

To eat relax and chat means they all come back 

Well it works here >:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Sandra.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bugger, missed it, many happy returns of the other day Sandra :kiss::kiss::kiss:>>


----------

